# Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead



## locko69

*Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

I have a strange problem. I just upgraded from Outlook 2003 to Outlook 2007. Everytime my emails are received by Microsoft Exchange they are NOT automatically viewable in the "inbox" folder. Instead, I need to click on the right hand folder called "Unread" to view and then when I click back on Inbox they appear in that folder as read items.......

Why are all new emails not going to Inbox by default? Anyone else experiencing this problem?

Any help or advice much appreciated.....


Thank you


----------



## scibes

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

Locko69,
I am expierencing the same issue. Did you ever resolve your issue?


----------



## locko69

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

Hi, No. i still have the same problem.


----------



## Enoelf

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

Greetings,
Try a right-click on the inbox, go to properties and on the first tab there uncheck "Automatically Generate Microsoft Exchange Views".


----------



## djaburg

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

It sounds like you've applied a filter at one point so you may have to undo it. While in the inbox, click on VIEW>ARRANGE BY>CURRENT VIEW and see if there are any filters specified. That seems to be the common reason for that.


----------



## azmak

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

start = > run => outlook /clearviews


----------



## azmak

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

start = > run => outlook/CleanViews


----------



## mueoy01

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

I have this problem and I've done/checked all the suggestions above and still have this issue. Any further suggestions/advice? Thanks!


----------



## koshiro

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

http://techrepublic.com.com/5208-6230-0.html?forumID=101&threadID=202575&messageID=2108392


----------



## ThomasV

*Re: Outlook 2007 Inbox not showing "new" emails. They all go to Unread folder instead*

My issue was similar to this issue the only difference was that my new emails were not automatically popping up in the inbox...the number count went up but i was forced to click any other folder and than had to click back on inbox for the email to populate. 

Ok, here is what fixed the issue for me...

All you have to do is go to 

1. TOOLS > TRUST CENTER > ADD INS > click on GO (at bottom)...

2. Disable ALL of the addins... 
3. Click OK
4. Close outlook
5. Re-open Outlook
6. Repeat Step 1.
7. Re-enable all addins except for the BUSINESS CONTACT MANAGER. 
Click ok and 
8. send yourself a test email. 
**It was the business contact manager for me that was cuasing the issue...it MIGHT not be the same for you...what I would suggest doing is disabling all and reenabling one at a time and do a test each time until you find out which one is causing your issue. Just keep adding on more and more addins until you finally have them all checked or find your issue...than do the whole disable process over and only renable the good ones. 

It worked for me! Fortunately for me the person who was using this computer didnt even use the business contact manager so this was an option just to keep it disabled. IF you reliant on the contact manager than I feel sorry for you since I dont have a fix for that. :wave:


----------

